# 'My fertility app made me too stressed to conceive' BBC



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-39503947

I hope people read behind the headline to the other stories. I also fear this article isn't going to help with the 'just relax' comments...


----------



## mooshook (Dec 10, 2018)

It's really a very interesting article. It is really curious as an application created to help, can cause just the opposite.

Technology advances and with it, new tools for pregnancy.
It is important to be clear that these are estimations.

There are natural and much more effective methods such as the menstrual calendar which if applied correctly offers a greater probability of pregnancy (https://www.metodosanticonceptivos.online/calendario-menstrual/)

Thanks for the article!


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Stress doesn't prevent conception. If it did there wouldn't be anyone under 8 in Syria or parts of Africa. There would also be no pregnancies conceived through rape. 

Healthy people don't need an app or a calendar. They just need to have fairly regular intercourse. If you've been trying for some time, or have reason to think you might struggle, get checked. 

B x


----------

